# شرح امثال الرب يسوع رائع



## الفارس الامين (4 فبراير 2011)

شرح امثال الرب يسوع رائع(منقول)



كلما رأى الناس يسوع، كانوا يلتفون حوله، فكان يُعلمهم بأمثال كثيرة، ليُوضح لهم تعاليمه
مثل الزارع
متى13، مرقس 4، لوقا8 

قال يسوع:" خرج الزارع ليزرع، فأمسك البذور وبدأ ينثرها على الأرض في الحقل. فوقعت بعض البذور على الممرات التي يمشي عليها الناس، فجاءت الطيور وأكلتها.

ووقع البعض الآخر على أرض فيها صخور يُغطيها قليل من التربة، فأنبتت البذور سريعا، لكن لما طلعت الشمس ماتت من الحرارة لأن جذورها لم تكن عميقة.

أما البعض الآخر من البذور فوقع بين الأشواك، ولما بدأ النبات يظهر، خنقه الشوك المحيط به فمات.

وبعض البذور وقعت في قلب الحقل، على الأرض الجيدة الصالحة للزراعة، هذه البذور أنبتت وأعطت ثمارا جيدة وكثيرة.

تفسير مثل الزارع
بعد أن انتهى يسوع من كلامه عن الزارع والبذور التي وقعت على أنواع الأرض المختلفة، سأله التلاميذ عن معنى هذا المثل، فقال لهم:" البذور هي كلمة الله، وما وقع على الممرات مِثل الشخص الذي يسمع كلمة الله ولا يهتم بها، فيأتي الشيطان ويخطف ما قد زرع في قلبه، فينساه ولا يكون له تأثير في حياته.

أما المزروع على أرض صخرية، فهو تماما مِثل الذين يسمعون كلمة الله ويقبلونها بفرح في الحال، ولكن كلام الله لا يدخل الى قلوبهم، وحين يُقابلون مشكلات في حياتهم يتركون كل تعاليم كلمة الله.

أما المزروع بين الأشواك، فيُعبر عن الذين يسمعون كلمة الله، ولكن امور الحياة المختلفة من هموم ومشاكل السعي وراء المال لا تجعل لكلمة الله أهمية في حياتهم فلا تُعطي ثمرا، لأنهم مشغولون بأمور الحياة الأرضية فقط. 

أما المزروع على الأرض الجيدة في قلب الحقل فهو مِثل الذين يسمعون كلمة الله ويفهمونها ويعيشون بحسب ما تُعلمهم الكلمة. وهؤلاء يكونون كالزرع الذي يكبر ويُعطي ثمرا كثيراً
















مثل حبة الخردل متى 13، مرقس 4، لوقا 13
ولكي يوضح يسوع للجموع معنى مملكة الله، قال لهم مثل" حبة الخردل" وهي حبة صغيرة جدا. قال يسوع:" يُمكننا أن نُشبه ملكوت الله بحبة الخردل، وهي أصغر الحبوب، لكن اذا أخذها انسان وزرعها في حقله، تنمو وتصبح من أكبر نباتات البقول، وتصير شجرة كبيرة، حتى ان طيور السماء تأتي وتبيت في أغصانها." 

مثل الشبكة متى 13

 وضرب يسوع مثلا آخر عن مملكة الله، فقال:" يُمكننا ان نُشبه مملكة الله بشبكة ألقاها الصيادون في البحر، فجمعت سمكاً من جميع الانواع. ولما امتلأت بالسمك، احضرها الصيادون الى الشاطئ، وجلسوا يختارون السمك الجيد ليضعوه في سلال، أما السمك الردئ فكانوا يرمونه بعيدا عنهم." 
ثم شرح يسوع معنى ذلك وقال:" هكذا سيحدث في نهاية الزمان، سيأتي الملائكة ويُخرجون الاشرار من بين المؤمنين بالله، ويُلقونهم في النار، حيث يتعذبون ويبكون كثيرا."


مثل السامري الصالح لوقا 10

 في يوم من الأيام، جاء واحد من عُلماء الشريعة الى يسوع ليمتحنه، فقال له:" يا مُعلم! ماذا أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبدية؟" فقال له يسوع:" هل تعرف المكتوب في وصايا الله؟" فأجاب الرجل: نعم وصايا الله هي:" تحب الهك بكل قلبك وكل نفسك وكل قدرتك وكل فكرك، وتحب قريبك كنفسك." فقال يسوع" هذا صحيح، ان عملت بهذه الوصية، تكون لك الحياة الأبدية." لكنه سأل يسوع" ومن هو قريبي؟" فرد عليه يسوع بهذا المثل، وقال:" كان رجل يهودي مسافرا من مدينة أورشليم الى مدينة أريحا. فهجم عليه اللصوص وأخذوا ملابسه وأمواله وضربوه حتى اقترب من الموت، ثم تركوه ومشوا. بعد قليل مر عليه كاهن، ولكنه لم يهتم به، ومشى في طريقه مع انه يهودي مثله. ثم مر عليه واحد من خدام الهيكل، فنظر اليه ولكنه تركه ومشى. ثم مر عليه رجل من منطقة السامرة. فلما رآه أشفق عليه، مع ان السامريين واليهود كانت بينهم عداوة. ونظف السامري جراح الرجل وربطها، ثم وضعه على حماره، وأخذه الى فندق ليسترح فيه وفي صباح اليوم التالي، أعطى نقودا لصاحب الفندق، وأوصاه أن يهتم بالرجل الجريح، وقال له:" اعتني به حتى يشفى، ومهما أنفقت عليه سأدفعه لك عند عودتي." ومشى ليكمل سفره وعندما أكمل المسيح هذا المثل، سأل الرجل:" هل تعرف من هو قريب ذلك الرجل الجريح؟ " فأجاب الرجل:" هو الذي اهتم به ورحمه." فقال يسوع:" اذهب أنت أيضا وافعل نفس الشيء مع الآخرين."

مثل الخروف الضائع لوقا 15، متى 18

 كان الناس الخطاة يأتون ويجلسون بالقرب من يسوع ليسمعوا تعاليمه. لأنهم أرادوا أن يتوبوا ويرجعوا الى الله. أما الفريسيون ومعلموا الشريعة فقد انتقدوا يسوع، وقالوا:" هذا الرجل يُرحب بالخطاة ويأكل معهم. وهذا ضد الشريعة" أي ضد القانون الذي أعطاه الله لهم سمع يسوع هذا النقد، وأراد أن يشرح للناس ان الله يُرحب بتوبة الخطاة وعودتهم اليه، فقال لهم هذا المثل: كان واحد يملك مائة خروف وبينما هو يرعاها في الجبال، نظر فوجد ان واحداً منه غير موجود فترك التسعة والتسعين في الجبل وذهب ليبحث عن الخروف الضائع ولما وجده، حمله على كتفيه وهو مسرور ورجع الى البيت. ثم دعا أصدقاءه وجيرانه وقال لهم:" افرحوا معي لأني وجدتُ خروفي الضائع." ثم شرح يسوع المثل ليفهم الناس وقال:" بنفس الطريقة يكون الفرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب، أكثر من الفرح بتسعة وتسعين من الذين لا يحتاجون الى التوبة."









مثل الدرهم المفقود لوقا 15

 وهذا مثل آخر قاله المسيح ليشرح مقدار فرح ملائكة الله بخاطئ واحد يتوب .. قال: امراة كان معها عشرة دراهم. ضاع منها درهم واحد، فبذلت كل جهدها حتى تجده. ولما كانت الغرفة مظلمة فقد أشعلت مصباحها الصغير، وأخذت تكنس الغرفة وتبحث عن الدرهم جيدا، حتى وجدته. وعندما وجدته فرحت جدا ومن شدة فرحها دعت صديقاتها وجاراتها، وقالت:" افرحوا معي لأني وجدت الدرهم الذي ضاع مني." 

مثل الأبن الضال لوقا 15

 وقال يسوع مثلا آخر: انسان كان له ابنان: جاءه الأبن الأصغر في يوم من الايام وقال له:" يا أبي، أُريدك أن تقسم ثروتك وتعطيني نصيبي الآن." تعجب الأب من الطلب، لكنه قسم أمواله وأعطى الابن الاصغر نصيبه الذي طلبه وبعد أيام قليلة، جمع هذا الابن كل ما يملك، وسافر الى بلاد بعيدة واخذ يصرف أمواله على نفسه وعلى أصدقائه بدون تفكير أو حكمة. وظل على هذه الحال حتى حدثت مجاعة في تلك البلاد. وكان قد أنفق كل ما عنده، فبدا يحتاج. فلجأ الى رجل من اهل البلدة، فارسله الى حقوله ليرعى الخنازير. وكان دخله من هذا العمل قليلا جداً، فلم يكن يكفيه حتى ليأكل. ومن شدة جوعه كان يتمنى أن ياكل من طعام الخنازير لكن لم يعطه احد. وفي يوم من الايام وهو جالس يُفكر، ندم على ما فعله، وقال لنفسه:" ان الخدم في بيت اهلي ياكلون ويشبعون ويفيض عنهم الطعام، وانا هنا لا أجد كسرة خبز آكلها! اني اكاد اموت من الجوع." وقرر أن يقوم ويرجع الى ابيه ويعتذر له ويقول له:" يا أبي، لقد اخطات الى الله واليك. وانا، وان كنت ابنك، لكنني بسبب ما فعلت لا أستحق أن أكون لك ابنا، لذلك أرجو أن تعاملني كخادم عندك." وبالفعل قام الابن ليرجع الى بيت أبيه وعندما اقترب من البيت، رآه أبوه من بعيد. ومن شدة محبته جرى اليه واحتضنه وأخذ يُقبله


فقال له الابن:" يا ابي .. اخطأت الى الله واليك، وأنا وان كنت ابنك لكنني بسبب ما فعلت لا أستحق ان أكون لك ابنا." وقبل ان يُكمل كلامه، نادى الاب الخدم وقال:" احضروا لأبني افخر ثوب، وضعوا في اصبعه خاتما ثمينا، واذبحوا افضل عجل لنعمل حفلا كبيرا ابتهاجا بعودة ابني." ثم التفت وقال لمن معه:" يجب ان نأكل اليوم ونفرح، لأن ابني هذا كان يعتبر ميتا لكنه الآن يعيش معي، وكان مفقودا لكنه الآن موجود." ففرح الجميع ولما عاد الابن الاكبر من الحقل، واقترب من البيت، سمع صوت الموسيقى والغناء، فسال أحد الخدم:" ما الخبر؟" قال له الخادم:" رجع أخوك سالما، فذبح له ابوك افضل عجل، وعمل هذا الحفل." اغتاظ الابن الأكبر جداً، ولم يرد أن يدخل البيت، فخرج اليه أبوه يرجو منه أن يدخل، لكن الابن قال لأبيه:" لقد خدمتك كل هذه السنين يا ابي ولم تُعطني حتى جديا صغيرا لافرح مع أصدقائي. ولكنك الآن تذبح افضل عجل لابنك هذا، مع انه صرف كل أموالك على أصدقاء السوء." قال له ابوه:" يا ابني .. أنت معي دائما. وما أمتلكه هو ملكك أيضا، أما أخوك فقد كان يُعتبر ميتا وهو الآن يعيش معي وكان مفقودا لكنه رجع." قال المسيح هذا المثل ليُوضح للناس كيف يفرح الله برجوع التائبين اليه بالرغم من حياتهم التي كانت مليئة بالشر 

مثل الغني ولعازر لوقا 16

 قال يسوع هذا المثل عن رجلين أحدهما غني يعيش في قصر عظيم يلبس ملابس غالية الثمن ويأكل ويشرب كما يريد. ويقيم كل يوم حفلا كبيرا يقدم فيه طعاما كثيرا والثاني فقير وأسمه لعازر كان يجلس عند باب قصر الغني يطلب احسانا من الناس، وكان يتمنى أن يأكل من الطعام الذي يتبقى وكسر الخبز الكثيرة التي كانت تفيض لكن الغني لم يكن رحيما فلم يُقدم له أي احسان وكان الفقير مريضا ولكن لم يجد من يهتم به بل كانت الكلاب تجلس جواره وتلحس جروحه. وذات يوم مات الاثنان لكن الملائكة حملت لعازر، الرجل الفقير الى السماء مع القديسين. والغني أخذه أقاربه ودفنوه، لكن لم يذهب للسماء، بل ذهب الى مكان العذاب. ورفع عينيه مرة فرأى ابراهيم عن بعد ولعازر الذي كان يجلس عند باب قصره مُتمعا بالحياة بجانب ابراهيم في السماء فنادى وقال:" يا أبي ابراهيم في السماء ارحمني وارحم لعازر ليبل طرف اصبعه في الماء ويبرد لساني، انني أتعذب كثيرا من النار" لكن ابراهيم قال له:" يا ابني، تذكر أنك كنت تملك خيرات كثيرة في الدنيا، لكن لعازر كان يتعذب في الدنيا من الفقر والمرض وانت لم ترحمه او تعطف عليه، أما الآن فقد حدث العكس، أنت في العذاب، وهو في النعيم، ثم انه لا يستطيع الوصول اليك لأن بيننا وبينك مسافة لا يمكن أن يعبرها أحد من عندنا اليكم ولا من عندكم الينا. فقال الغني:" ارجوك يا أبي ابراهيم أن ترسله لأبي واخوتي الخمسة لكي يخبرهم عن العذاب الذي ينتظرهم اذا لم يتوبوا ويرجعوا الى الله" لكن ابراهيم قال له:" عندهم الكتاب المقدس الذي يحذرهم." فرد الغني من النار:" لا يا أبي! لكن اذا قام واحد من الموت وذهب اليهم سيصدقونه ويتوبون." لكن ابراهيم قال له: ان لم يُصدقوا الكتاب المقدس فلن يُصدقوا ابدا ولو قام واحد من الاموات.

مثل الفريسي المتكبر والعشار التائب لوقا 18 



قال يسوع هذا المثل لقوم كانوا متاكدين أنهم صالحون ويحتقرون الآخرين، فقال لهم: ذهب رجلان الى الهيكل ليصليا، وكان واحد منهما فريسيا( معلما يعرف قواعد الدين)، أما الثاني فكان عشارا يجمع الضرائب من الناس. وقف الفريسي وصلى قائلا:" يا رب، أشكرك لأني لست مثل باقي الناس الطماعين، الظالمين، فأنا أفضل منهم لأني أطيع الوصايا وأيضا أفضل من هذا الرجل العشار، لأني أصوم مرتين في الاسبوع واقدم عُشر كل شيء عندي." أما العشار فقد وقف من بعيد، لانه احس انه خاطئ ولا يستحق حتى أن يرفع عينيه نحو السماء، بل خبط على صدره من الندم على خطاياه، وقال:" يا رب ارحمني، أنا الخاطئ." وبعد أن حكى يسوع المثل، قال:" ان الرجل الثاني رجع الى بيته مقبولا عند الله، لأنه تاب واعترف بخطيته، بعكس الفريسي الذي كان مغرورا. ثم قال للناس:" كل من يرفع نفسه متكبرا ينخفض، أما من يتواضع فيرفعه الله."

مثل الفتيات الحكيمات متى 25



ومرة اخرى أراد المسيح أن ينبه الناس الى ان يكونوا مستعدين دائما لمجيئه الثاني، فقال هذا المثل: " ذهبت عشر فتيات الى حفل زواج، وكانت خمس منهن حكيمات عاقلات، وخمس جاهلات غير حكيمات. وأخذت كل فتاة مصباحا أما الجاهلات فأخذن مصابيحهن ولم يأخذن زيتا لكن الحكيمات أخذن المصابيح وكمية اضافية من الزيت  


تأخر العريس، فنامت الفتيات في مكان الانتظار. وفي نصف الليل، سمعن هتافا:" جاء العريس. هيا للقائه!" فقمن من النوم ليشعلن المصابيح لكن مصابيح الجاهلات لم تشتعل، فذهبن للحكيمات وقلن لهن:" أعطينا زيتا لان مصابيحنا تنطفئ." فقالت الحكيمات:" ربما لا يكفي لنا كلنا .. اذهبن الى البياعين واشترين


----------



## النهيسى (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للتفسيرات الجميله
الرب يباركك
شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## العراقيه (8 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع الهام*
*بركة الرب معك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا 
شكرا على التفسير والشرح 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الفارس الامين (12 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى استاذ النهيسى وعراقيه وكوكو لمروركم الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتكم يارب


----------



## ديني-حياتي (13 فبراير 2011)

كلام رائع من السيد المسيح عليه السلام


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## الفارس الامين (15 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى كليمو لمرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------

